# Windows Server 2003 incorrect time



## stuartg (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi people,

The time on the Main Server seems to keep slipping. I am not sure why this is but it has been suggested that it could be to do with the battery?? I don't really have time to open the server and change it. Could it be anything else?

In the meantime, is there any way I can stop all the other PCs attached to the server (there are 12) from automatically updating their time from it? I have tried setting the time on one machine, and then using the "net time \\computername /set" command and it works, but after a few minutes the time reverts back to that on the server.

Also would there be any implications from having a different time on the server to all the clients?

Thanks for any input.

Stuart


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You would use the net time cmd. 
i.e.
net time /setsntp:_ntp_server_name_or_ip_address_

Stop the time service 
net stop w32time
set the time server with the above cmd. Then start the service back up.
net start w32time

You may want to get the time situation resolved on the server because when the workstations and server times are out of sync, it plays havoc with kerberos.


----------



## stuartg (Jan 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that seems to have worked nicely.

Do you know what is the likely cause of the clock slipping on the server?
It has slipped another 10 minutes today alone.

Any ideas or help much appreciated.

Thanks,
Stuart.


----------

